# Emma Roberts - American Horror Story (Freak Show / Season 4) (Promos & Stills) (X 7)



## Pinguuuu (13 Dez. 2014)

*Promos und Stills By Twentieth Century Fox​*
_Emma Rose Roberts in American Horror Story: Freak Show / Season 4 as Maggie Esmerelda._



 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Dez. 2014)

Danke fürs Emmchen


----------



## wergoatlord (10 Apr. 2015)

thank you man


----------



## Celebfan7 (14 Okt. 2015)

Thank you for Emma


----------



## ass20 (14 Okt. 2015)

Thanks for Emma


----------



## emmwtsnsgallery (23 Okt. 2021)

Thank you!!


----------

